# Somebody PLEASE post pics of the new marzocchi dh fork!!!!



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

I've been dying to see the new "40-killer" from marz for months now. They said they'd show it off at sea otter, and so now that it's sea otter time, somebody's gotta post some pics of this new beast. From what I hear, its friggin SWEET>. :thumbsup:


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

hmm? I havent heard of this. Is it not a 888? Sounds cool if its different. Link to a article?


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

There are no articles yet.
I've heard the specs and it's going to be sick. I was sworn to secrecy. You'll probably hear about it tommorrow unless marzocchi has pushed the project back.
I will tell you that it's very light.
Cedric and a few others have been on one disguised as an 888 for a while.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

2008 888 has similar lowers, just look some of Cedric's pictures and you'll notice


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> 2008 888 has similar lowers, just look some of Cedric's pictures and you'll notice


Like I said it's not the 08' 888 that we're talking about. The 888 will remain in the line. The new fork is more of a DH race fork. The styling is similar but there are HUGE differences.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep well, look for some of CG photos and you can see some weird things on his "888"..


----------



## ScottJensen (Nov 24, 2006)

ahhh so the white "bomber" that cedric was running today was it huh? i talked to him for a good 15 mins and didnt hear any mention of it. haha


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ScottJensen said:


> ahhh so the white "bomber" that cedric was running today was it huh? i talked to him for a good 15 mins and didnt hear any mention of it. haha


If he mentions it then Marzocchi would... uh...


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah, basically all i've heard is that its aimed to basically take down the fox 40. It's supposed to be wicked light as someone already said and have a few new features also. I heard about it from a mechanic friend of mine who is friends with marzocchi who got a self-destructing e-mail about it, and he said it was the sickest fork he'd ever seen. To bad he didn't take a screen-shot...


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> 2008 888 has similar lowers, just look some of Cedric's pictures and you'll notice


is this the new 66, then? I like the looks of it, for sure. that arch looks beefy as hell.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

mothahucker said:


> is this the new 66, then? I like the looks of it, for sure. that arch looks beefy as hell.


Someone mentioned its the "55" series, oh and it has ATA btw.... :thumbsup:


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

mothahucker said:


> is this the new 66, then? I like the looks of it, for sure. that arch looks beefy as hell.


No. It's replacing the All Mountain. It has 125-165mm travel. Should compete with the 36


----------



## SmilMick (Apr 9, 2006)

Yea....

But Ive never come accross a Marzocchi that felt better than a fox.....




And please, spare the claims "but I heard its supposed to feel AWESOME!!! OMG!!" 

Of course you heard its awesome. Only team riders and designers have riden it. THey arent gonna say it feels like crap hahahah!!!

We shall see though..... I am very curious. Just dont give into the hype untill it hits the market folks. Marzocchi passing up fox in the dampening and feel department would be nothing short of a miracle.


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

It's lighter than the 40. If you look hard enough you can find pics of Cedric on it. Now I'm warning you: It says 888 on the side. Don't be fooled. If I see pics of it I'll post the specs.

I believe Cedric's running a single crown at SO. Like someone already said he's not gonna be talking specs of a proto fork with everyone he runs into.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nickel coated stanchions = Buttahhhh smooth = sexy


----------



## WBYeats (Feb 12, 2007)

To me the lowers on that 66 (55, whatever) look ridiculously like the the lowers of the 40 and the Totem, or at least the arch does. Too bad, I've always liked the M-arch.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

WBYeats said:


> To me the lowers on that 66 (55, whatever) look ridiculously like the the lowers of the 40 and the Totem, or at least the arch does. Too bad, I've always liked the M-arch.


alright, not to start an argument over "looks" here, but those pictured lowers on that above fork look nothing like a Totem, which looks nothing like a 40's lowers... ?? :skep: 
There is still an "M" shape to that arch.

looking forward to seeing what this fork is all about, sure it won't be long before someone posts something up. :thumbsup:


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

i liiike the beefy stanchions. just looks neat and ready to do some serious business. i hope it isn't a replacement for the 66 because i have almost made up my mind what fork i want. which is a 66sl ata or 66rc2x for the bullit frame i get in about 8-9 months.


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok one more time.
Listen Carefully.
The 66 and 888 are staying mostly unchanged.
The new fork that this thread is about is a new DUAL CROWN DH race fork.
This thread is not about the new 55. The 55 is covered pretty well in the mtbr Sea Otter coverage. On the main page click the link in the upper right.


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

SmilMick said:


> Yea....
> 
> But Ive never come accross a Marzocchi that felt better than a fox.....


I have. Its my 888 rc2x sitting in my garage 

Don't wanna start a fight, but everyone knows that...

Marzocchi kicks @ss!!!


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

sorry, off track i went, never to stray again. im guessing with the intro of this new fork the 888 will be pushed back to mostly freeride applications?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

does anyone else here think that marzocchi just seems to copy other companies, but change design in a way? Fox took a leap in creating the 40mm DH race fork, then Marzocchi come in and make one.

the fork pictured just looks like a velvet or totem. 

Sure marzocchi started long travel forks. but anymore it seems that their creativity department is running on empty.


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> does anyone else here think that marzocchi just seems to copy other companies, but change design in a way? Fox took a leap in creating the 40mm DH race fork, then Marzocchi come in and make one.
> 
> the fork pictured just looks like a velvet or totem.
> 
> Sure marzocchi started long travel forks. but anymore it seems that their creativity department is running on empty.


Not really man... I think Marzocchi is has allways been really in step with what the freeride crowd is looking for in every aspect of the company. The technology is allways cutting edge, but remains true to they're commitment to taking "open bath" design to the fullest extent it can possibly go. I bet the new stuff will be about incorporating only the best of the other companies ideas into what they've allways done.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> does anyone else here think that marzocchi just seems to copy other companies, but change design in a way? Fox took a leap in creating the 40mm DH race fork, then Marzocchi come in and make one.
> 
> the fork pictured just looks like a velvet or totem.
> 
> Sure marzocchi started long travel forks. but anymore it seems that their creativity department is running on empty.


do you expect them to got to 28mm stanchions for dh fr forks?


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

SmilMick said:


> Yea....
> 
> But Ive never come accross a Marzocchi that felt better than a fox.....
> 
> ...


My 888 RC2X that I've tuned and dialed the hell out of myself feels worlds better than any of the dozens of Fox 40's I've come across - that includes off the shelf, broken in, user tuned, team riders, customs, protos, etc. Just ask anyone who's ridden it. The best Fox 40's I've felt haven't been the off the shelf or broken in ones either. I've always found the stock Fox's and Marzocchi's to have serious drawbacks in their performance for the rider weight they're allegedly set up for from the factory, but Marzocchi being completely user serviceable and rebuildable wins by a long shot. I'm not even going to go into Rockshox and Manitou here....


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> does anyone else here think that marzocchi just seems to copy other companies, but change design in a way? .


Ummmm, yeah, not so much. Marz basically created the market for single crown DH/FR forks. I have a 66 and it kicks a$$. I have ridden a Fox 36 on all my local trails and my 66 feels way better.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> does anyone else here think that marzocchi just seems to copy other companies, but change design in a way? Fox took a leap in creating the 40mm DH race fork, then Marzocchi come in and make one.


Who made the 40mm DH dual crown fork first?

Who made a 6" dual crown fork in 1997 with open bath damping and shimmed (like the dampers used in motorcycles) cartridges?

Who made 5" travel single crown forks first?

Hell, who made DH forks with more than 6" of travel first? Then who made them with more than 7" of travel first? Monster 1999, then shiver 2001...

Etc....


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Good job, this should be enough to rile the troops and get this thread locked.....



todd_freeride said:


> does anyone else here think that marzocchi just seems to copy other companies, but change design in a way? Fox took a leap in creating the 40mm DH race fork, then Marzocchi come in and make one.
> 
> the fork pictured just looks like a velvet or totem.
> 
> Sure marzocchi started long travel forks. but anymore it seems that their creativity department is running on empty.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

If I see pics of it I'll post the specs.QUOTE said:


> Is this it?


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Or this?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

006_007 said:


> Good job, this should be enough to rile the troops and get this thread locked.....


yea, because I've offended the marzocchi army. They're the ones who will get the thread locked. not me.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

mrpercussive said:


> do you expect them to got to 28mm stanchions for dh fr forks?


no, they'll go 24.7mm stauntions to keep the weight down.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks nice..... Iam diggin the nickel coated stanchions.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

DHidiot said:


> My 888 RC2X that *I've tuned and dialed the hell out of myself *feels worlds better than any of the dozens of Fox 40's I've come across


How many 40's have you ridden that are perfectly set up for you?


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> do you expect them to got to 28mm stanchions for dh fr forks?


Thats actually Rock Shox. I heard they are bringing out a DH Dual Crown version of the SID


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I knew I had seen a fork that looked really similar to marzocchi's amazing new fork.

its like a totem meets spinner.


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

I know all about the new fork but I have no pics and I have been sworn to secrecy.


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

jamesdc said:


> I know all about the new fork but I have no pics and I have been sworn to secrecy.


Then dont post you tool bag.


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

jamesdc said:


> I know all about the new fork but I have no pics and I have been sworn to secrecy.


I know who killed JFK....but i dont have pics and have been sworn to secrecy.....
.
.
.
.
Do u see the similarity in our posts..... Nobody has accomplished anything by reading them!


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Is this new fork branded as a 888, or will it be a new model altogether?


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> does anyone else here think that marzocchi just seems to copy other companies, but change design in a way? Fox took a leap in creating the 40mm DH race fork, then Marzocchi come in and make one.
> 
> the fork pictured just looks like a velvet or totem.
> 
> Sure marzocchi started long travel forks. but anymore it seems that their creativity department is running on empty.


this new fork is supposed to be a 40 _killer_. that doesn't mean they are gonna make a fork with 40mm stanchions with high and low speed compression, rebound, internal travel adjustment. it means they feel that this new fork will surpass the Fox 40 in performance and put Marzocchi at the top of the downhill race fork market. besides, Marzocchi has already made a 40mm stanchioned fork.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

dam i realy want to see it now:madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Rover Nick said:


> How many 40's have you ridden that are perfectly set up for you?


A bunch.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

mothahucker said:


> I've been dying to see the new "40-killer" from marz for months now. They said they'd show it off at sea otter, and so now that it's sea otter time, somebody's gotta post some pics of this new beast. From what I hear, its friggin SWEET>. :thumbsup:


Sorry, I didn't have the chance to truely walk around the EXPO. But this is what Cedric was rockin????:thumbsup:


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

OK here he is like 20 minutes B4 this shot on a triple crown fork!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

So maybe they look very similar to the 888 but have completely diferent internals?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Rover Nick said:


> Thats actually Rock Shox. I heard they are bringing out a DH Dual Crown version of the SID


its got 300mm of travel.


----------



## skiz (Mar 27, 2007)

if your find a pic of the norco team DH that was at sea otter i think its got 40mm nickle coated stanchos on it, could be some new tech goin into next years 888 or a new line.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> does anyone else here think that marzocchi just seems to copy other companies, but change design in a way? Fox took a leap in creating the 40mm DH race fork, then Marzocchi come in and make one.
> 
> the fork pictured just looks like a velvet or totem.
> 
> Sure marzocchi started long travel forks. but anymore it seems that their creativity department is running on empty.


everybody gets ideas from everyone else...think about it....that why everyone ups the anti


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

suicidebomber said:


> Is this new fork branded as a 888, or will it be a new model altogether?


since you guys want to know

Here is the dealio....

it is a new fork all together...

it has 38 mm stancions
lighter then a fox 40
some new advanced internals
travel adjustment (I think 160 to 200mm..not sure the differences)
most people will choose this fork over the 888
definately will hurt fox 40 sales
it looks like an 888 on steriods
has a really plush feel when sitting on it and parking lot rides


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> since you guys want to know
> 
> Here is the dealio....
> 
> ...


WOW...... sounds sweet.... thanks for the info.:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

xKREDx said:


> WOW...... sounds sweet.... thanks for the info.:thumbsup:


I am already thinking of selling the 888 and getting the new one.....it is that bi tchen


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Its probably along the lines of the 888 SL i would guess, since the SL is already lighter than the fox 40.


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> since you guys want to know
> 
> Here is the dealio....
> 
> ...


Okay, SMT said it, forgot the air one leg, titanuim coil other


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

wasnt it supposed to be released at seaotter?. which ended today....


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

well thats cute


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> So maybe they look very similar to the 888 but have completely diferent internals?


it's a new rc23 cartridge. high-, mid-, and low-speed compression and high- and low-speed rebound adjust. the left side has an X.2 cartridge with adjustable bottom-out. oh yeah, this is gonna rape the 40.:ihih:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Coil, air, combo? What's the spring?


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Does anybody know what marzocchi is going to call this fork?


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Coil, air, combo? What's the spring?


Air one side, titanuim coil other side.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

rm_racer said:


> it's a new rc23 cartridge. high-, mid-, and low-speed compression and high- and low-speed rebound adjust. the left side has an X.2 cartridge with adjustable bottom-out. oh yeah, this is gonna rape the 40.:ihih:


Jesus. Sounds like it it'll take forever to get set up right. :crazy: I'm curious to see how they're going to fit all those different knobs onto the damn thing. It's going to be a silly.

Still, sounds absolutly amazing. Any word on pricing?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Still, sounds absolutly amazing. Any word on pricing?


same or a little higher then the 888


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> same or a little higher then the 888


Then what's the point in keeping the 888 in the lineup?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn, high and low speed rebound is an incredible brakethrough If it is what I'm thinking. So in a bg hit the rebound is slow and in the rest its fast?

That would buy me up.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

xKREDx said:


> Does anybody know what marzocchi is going to call this fork?


"better than yo's" more likely the 999


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> I knew I had seen a fork that looked really similar to marzocchi's amazing new fork.
> 
> its like a totem meets spinner.


Todd... you've got to be kidding. It's quite obvious you are only attempting to get this thread locked and rile up a bunch of unnecessary brand loyalty/hatred. That, and in combination with your obvious lack of design sense... Almost like your sti wrx is just a ripoff of a lancer evo. You see what I'm saying?  
you do this in just about every post you make.


----------



## Lollapalooza (Jul 20, 2006)

This is gonna be like the CCDB of forks!!! My stoke meter just raised by atleast 25.1466 points.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> Todd... you've got to be kidding. It's quite obvious you are only attempting to get this thread locked and rile up a bunch of unnecessary brand loyalty/hatred. That, and in combination with your obvious lack of design sense... Almost like your sti wrx is just a ripoff of a lancer evo. You see what I'm saying?
> you do this in just about every post you make.


just laugh it off......he didn't know what he was talking about from the beginning or was just making a joke


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Then what's the point in keeping the 888 in the lineup?


that is what I asked......they said there is a place for each....the 888 more huckworthy and the new fork more of a race version and with the adjustable travel you can climb up hills with it


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

skiz said:


> if your find a pic of the norco team DH that was at sea otter i think its got 40mm nickle coated stanchos on it, could be some new tech goin into next years 888 or a new line.....


Thats the 888 rc2x world cup with white lowers, only like 38 or so in the world.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

I sooo want one.


----------



## NOVA4X (Sep 21, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Damn, high and low speed rebound is an incredible brakethrough If it is what I'm thinking. So in a bg hit the rebound is slow and in the rest its fast?
> 
> That would buy me up.


the 40 has high and low speed rebound adjustments also, nothing ground breaking.


----------



## Lollapalooza (Jul 20, 2006)

NOVA4X said:


> the 40 has high and low speed rebound adjustments also, nothing ground breaking.


The 40 has high and low speed *compression* adjustments.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Rover Nick said:


> How many 40's have you ridden that are perfectly set up for you?


How can you set up a 40 perfectly if you can't infinitely adjust the bottomout/progression?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

NOVA4X said:


> the 40 has high and low speed rebound adjustments also, nothing ground breaking.


Yup please read it carefully. I think it means a variable REBOUND not variable compression as may other forks (including mine)


----------



## VP Not Free (May 25, 2006)

I think they should call the new fork, 666, beter known as The Beast!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

NOVA4X said:


> the 40 has high and low speed rebound adjustments also, nothing ground breaking.


nope. The 40s got high and low speed COMPRESSION adjusments as far as I know...


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> Todd... you've got to be kidding. It's quite obvious you are only attempting to get this thread locked and rile up a bunch of unnecessary brand loyalty/hatred. That, and in combination with your obvious lack of design sense... Almost like your sti wrx is just a ripoff of a lancer evo. You see what I'm saying?
> you do this in just about every post you make.


    SMT got it. It was suppose to be a joke. Not trying to rile people up. just had my say. its people who get riled up over my comments. I dont make them :thumbsup: they can choose to ignore the post, or respond. life is all about choices my friend. I'm just one opinion, its their 5+ responses that get the thread locked.


----------



## rallyfox (Jul 21, 2005)

First a new M3 and now a new Marz fork? What the hell do I have to wait another year and a half to build my new bike so I can get all this new $hit???


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

NOVA4X said:


> the 40 has high and low speed rebound adjustments also, nothing ground breaking.


the 40 has high/low compression, and just low-speed (or position sensitive or something) rebound. whatever is is, 2 compression knobs, one rebound knob, one preload knob.

should be called the Kickboxxxer.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

rallyfox said:


> First a new M3 and now a new Marz fork? What the hell do I have to wait another year and a half to build my new bike so I can get all this new $hit???


better to always wait for the first production errors to be worked out


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't see why they want to compete with a 40 fir the race market when the 40 isn't even at the top of the race market. Shouldn't they be trying to compete with the Boxxer WC?


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

ok heres what i got 








hope it helps they look perrty cool


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

that's not a 40 killer. it's a 36 competitor. looks nice though. may be a hint at what the 40 killer is like.


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

Please tell me at least one person got a picture of this thing. The 86-post-count in this thread implies that people would really like to see a few...


that one cedric is riding is a 888 for sure. those aren't 38 mm stantions.


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> SMT got it. It was suppose to be a joke. Not trying to rile people up. just had my say. its people who get riled up over my comments. I dont make them :thumbsup: they can choose to ignore the post, or respond. life is all about choices my friend. I'm just one opinion, its their 5+ responses that get the thread locked.


Congratulations, you won the troll of the month award!


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

jp3d said:


> Congratulations, you won the troll of the month award!


flaim bait.


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> flaim bait.





todd_freeride said:


> It was suppose to be a joke. Not trying to rile people up. just had my say. its people who get riled up over my comments. I dont make them ... they can choose to ignore the post, or respond. life is all about choices my friend.


 That is the very definition of troll


----------



## skiz (Mar 27, 2007)

look at the norco team dh with the 888 with nickle coated stanchons.... thos definatly are not the stock size..... i'll try and dig up the pic and post a link to it.... thats gotta be it.... it was on display at the sea otter...


----------



## skiz (Mar 27, 2007)

https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/1022/medium/Norco1.jpg

sweet found the shot.... look at the team DH in the background.... I found this pic, looks speculative to me. I wish the shooter had got the crowns in the pic, what you guys think about the 888 on the team DH?

as for a name of their new tripple crown, how about the 666?? hahah


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

No that is not it. That is the 888WC that is stock on the Team DH. 

I have seen one picture of it "in the wild". Cedric was on it. There is no mistaking the different styling. It DOES NOT look like an 888. 

ONCE AND FOR ALL: THIS THREAD IS NOT ABOUT THE 55.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Rover Nick said:


> I don't see why they want to compete with a 40 fir the race market when the 40 isn't even at the top of the race market. Shouldn't they be trying to compete with the Boxxer WC?


Boxxers are done too


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

rm_racer said:


> that's not a 40 killer. it's a 36 competitor. looks nice though. may be a hint at what the 40 killer is like.


that is the 5.5 not the triple crown fork


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Lollapalooza said:


> This is gonna be like the CCDB of forks!!! My stoke meter just raised by atleast 25.1466 points.


I've heard rumors of a CCDB type fork & other goodies coming from CC. Probably gonna be a ways off though. CC pretty much beats all of the bugs out of stuff before they release it. Plus it's comin' to them from Ohlins. It'll be worth th' wait if the Double Barrel is any gauge.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

man w/ one hand said:


> I've heard rumors of a CCDB type fork & other goodies coming from CC. Probably gonna be a ways off though. CC pretty much beats all of te bugs out of stuff efoe they release it. Plus it's comin' to them from Ohlins. It'll be worth th' wait if the Double Barrel is any gauge.


a CC/ohlins fork would be insane, no doubt worth more than my life...


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> a CC/ohlins fork would be insane, no doubt worth more than my life...


:yesnod: :eekster:


----------



## Dirtdemon (Jan 26, 2004)

If I remember correctly, the visual difference between the 888 and the 40killa was a bulge in the lowers. There is a pic earlier in the thread of one. All this makes me wonder where fork technology will be in like 5 years. Crazy shyt.

If someone has already said all this, sorry!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Dirtdemon said:


> If I remember correctly, the visual difference between the 888 and the 40killa was a bulge in the lowers. There is a pic earlier in the thread of one. All this makes me wonder where fork technology will be in like 5 years. Crazy shyt.
> 
> If someone has already said all this, sorry!


Are you talking about CountryBoy's post, #30, with the green Comencal? I think that bulge is just his brake hose. And that fork dosn't have nickel stanchions. In fact, none of the dual crowns posted in this thread do. I don't think we've seen it yet.


----------



## Mongiafer (May 29, 2005)

38 mm is the perfect size. I always thought the 40mm ones are stupid and generate unescesary friction on 40tys. I mean you can justify 40mm on a motocross bike....but for a bicycle man????? It is so overkill.....
Man the people wins world cups on 32mm boxxers.......who could think that 40mm are right.

This new Zocchi is going to be The bomb.


----------



## motherfudpucker (May 10, 2006)

estimated time of arrival? anyone... anyone?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

motherfudpucker said:


> estimated time of arrival? anyone... anyone?


after Interbike

same time every year October/November/December


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

Most disapointing speculation thread evah...


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

RobsterCraw said:


> Most disapointing speculation thread evah...


:yesnod:


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

It not speculation. They've been telling people for months that they were gonna show it at Sea Otter. Lots of people have seen it. It's not really a secret they are just trying to keeping the workings under wraps. So far everyone that's given specs has been dead-on.


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm not calling it vaporware or anything. But With a guy like me looking to build a DH race bike within the year, I was checking this thread everyday thinking something concrete might come out of it. Non of the Marz riders are even using it yet. I was hoping for more concrete information. Not to mention that the fork was a no-show when it was expected. And now we are talking about forks from CC? I just start drooling all of a sudden and its all your guys's fault. A fork from CC could have some potential, if its got the magic at a weight we can accept.

Its like Sinister Bikes Poison all over again, seems like this brave new concept is about to land on us, and then the information flow dries up again.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

DeepSouthBuilder said:


> So far everyone that's given specs has been dead-on.


does that mean you know the specs? there is no way it has 3 compression adjusters...i'm doubting two rebound adjusters too.

why put 38mm stanchions on a race-purposed fork and leave the now more freeride-oriented fork with 35mm stanchions?


----------



## skiz (Mar 27, 2007)

Didn't anyone get a picture of this thing at sea otter?


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

rm_racer said:


> does that mean you know the specs? there is no way it has 3 compression adjusters...i'm doubting two rebound adjusters too.
> 
> why put 38mm stanchions on a race-purposed fork and leave the now more freeride-oriented fork with 35mm stanchions?


What I do know is that it does have 38mm stanchions, Ti coil in one leg, air in the other, and just over 6 pounds. I have heard of a new RC2 cartridge. It's supposed to have more flow. I haven't heard specifically of the med. speed adjustment. No way huh? The prototype Fox 40 had a med. speed compression knob. I've also heard of the high-speed rebound. Several manufacturers are working on that and you haven't seen all of them yet. I suspect that will be the standard before long.

7 or 8 team riders have ridden it for several months now. What surprised me is that I didn't even see a disguised one at SO. Makes me wonder what's up.

EDIT: I forgot to mention the ATA.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

i was just wondering why they went up to 38mm.the weight sounds awesome, especially with a coil spring in it. they are gonna make a killing with it. \

the prototype 40 had a med. speed compression? i had no idea. the only reason i doubted high-speed rebound is because i have only seen it on the CCDB. haven't seen it in motocross or supercross either. mtb technology seems to be surpassing motorcycle technology now. that would be cool if what i said was right and it does have 3 comp. adjusters and 2 rebound adjusters. i guess it would take some new stuff like that for it to really accelerate itself ahead of the competition.


----------



## NOVA4X (Sep 21, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> nope. The 40s got high and low speed COMPRESSION adjusments as far as I know...


my bad


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

This new fork is definitely made for the racer. The 888 will be the more balanced, more versatile one, and this new one will be like the 888WC... on steroids.

BTW, I like the 666 as the name!


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

no, cuz they have a 66...doesn't really work for me. could get mixed up and stuff. 999 seems better if you wanna stay with the number theme.


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

999 might already be patented by Mojo.


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

rm_racer said:


> no, cuz they have a 66...doesn't really work for me. could get mixed up and stuff. 999 seems better if you wanna stay with the number theme.


Yeah, but I think there's like a UK company making aftermarket cartriges for the 888 called 999 suspension or something. Could be a conflict there.

Still can't believe there aren't any pics up yet. I'm starting to lose hope :sad:


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

u mean copyrighted? if that's the case, im outa ideas.

im wanting to see some pics too. didn't seem like there was a lot of cool new stuff at Sea Otter. X0 got a new cage, there's a budget code out now, the Rockshoc Vivid is cool though, juicy carbon/7 got the ultimate lever/master cylinder. oh and we've seen a Marzocchi 55.


----------



## skiz (Mar 27, 2007)

666 ! i'm tellim ya thats what it should be called.... a tripple crown with 36mm stanchons...


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

38mm


----------



## Speedwa (Oct 30, 2005)

Before Marzocchi comes out with a new fork, maybe they could fix their new SL ATA system first.


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

Why? Is it winding down on you?
If that's the case you can fix it easy in 2 minutes.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

Nobody seems to be askin the MOST important question...

CAN THIS NEW FORKS BE FREE RIDDEN?

I'd like to put some on my SOCOM(for race only), free ride the hell out of them, come up short on a 70 foot road gap, and then warranty the hell out of them!

I haven't seen any pics of this new forks, but I hear they look flexy.


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

Uh yeah. They can definitely be used for FR. Personally I think a dual crown is kind of silly for FR. Wade Simmons is on it. Fabien Barel is too (I know he's a racer).


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

DeepSouthBuilder said:


> Uh yeah. They can definitely be used for FR. Personally I think a dual crown is kind of silly for FR. Wade Simmons is on it. Fabien Barel is too (I know he's a racer).


Hey DeepSouthBuilder... you must not know this forum user... well, here you go, meet Dusty Bottoms. I'm sure Dusty always tries his hardest to lay down input that will better the forum and it's fellow users, I'm sure he really does, but it just seems that everytime s/he lays fingers on the keyboard, the message is horribly translated into a sour mix of sarcasm that we all know does not work very well in roman letters in the english language on a computer screen (hence the advance of the annoying "smiley"). His replies may be an attempt at humor, but they usually just come out bitter towards the younger generations. Have a good one, I'm sure you two will get along great here.

btw, this whole thread is just propaganda initiated by the hype department in Italy. Who's laughing now?


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

He's not the only one that asked about intended usage.

Funny you should write such a long sarcastic post knocking someone else for their sarcasm.

SMT has played with one. He's already given all the info he's willing to though.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

DeepSouthBuilder said:


> He's not the only one that asked about intended usage.
> 
> Funny you should write such a long sarcastic post knocking someone else for their sarcasm.
> 
> SMT has played with one. He's already given all the info he's willing to though.


haha, excellent. Should I have added some smileys? maybe it would have been better understood?


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Boxxers are done too


As long as Marz's customer service remains total BS (Both by phone and now in person since sea otter for me) Boxxers and 40s will still remain in the run as far as race forks go. Marzocchi would have to pick up a lot of top pros to change that, which they wont, and as long as groms see sam hill and steve peat rocking boxxers, they'll want one over a zocchi.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

my mate says he say a pic on the marazocchi site but i cant find them


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

jimage said:


> my mate says he say a pic on the marazocchi site but i cant find them


Your mate is full of shite.

I wouldn't rock one just because of how awesome Sram is and, like Fred said, how poopy Zoke is as far as customer service.


----------



## fakewade (Oct 9, 2004)

"Your mate is full of shite" - that made me laugh my ass off! Got to love the use of the word shite, so much better than sh1t!

Can anyone confirm if Cedric was rocking the new fork at SO?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

From what I understand, he was for a bit and then switched to a singlecrown.


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

fred.r said:


> As long as Marz's customer service remains total BS (Both by phone and now in person since sea otter for me)


They fixed the tst bladder my Marathon SL for free on Saturday... Dropped it off and picked it up two hours later, what else do you want from them?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

jp3d said:


> They fixed the tst bladder my Marathon SL for free on Saturday... Dropped it off and picked it up two hours later, what else do you want from them?


Consistancy. I've heard everything from rave reviews of their service to people saying they'll never buy a Zoke just because of having to deal with them.


----------



## fakewade (Oct 9, 2004)

So is that the fork in question in the second photo that Iannjen posted? If it was a 888, then surely it would have 888 decals and not the bomber (as the 55 prototype has...)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Dusty Bottoms said:


> I haven't seen any pics of this new forks, but I hear they look flexy.


actually they look like an 888 on steriods.......on the top right (looking from your seat they have a knob that cranks down the height you want (imagine a big bolt squeezing lower or letting it up)....oh you will be able to freeride the stuff

I will see if they let me post a pic


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

fred.r said:


> As long as Marz's customer service remains total BS (Both by phone and now in person since sea otter for me) Boxxers and 40s will still remain in the run as far as race forks go. Marzocchi would have to pick up a lot of top pros to change that, which they wont, and as long as groms see sam hill and steve peat rocking boxxers, they'll want one over a zocchi.


Sorry....coming from the guy that cased a small double and bent an axle (along with twisting is fork.....and the got a new axle for ...........*FREE*


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

New news.

It was never intended to show at SO. That was a rumor. It will be 08'. There is only one in the US at the moment.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DeepSouthBuilder said:


> New news.
> 
> It was never intended to show at SO. That was a rumor. It will be 08'. There is only one in the US at the moment.


very not true....I have seen 2 in person


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

the 888 on page 1 post #22 is a normal 888.









the 888 on page 3 post # 12 is completely different. the lower is missing a bunch of the decals, and the knobs ontop are black









complete speculation time
 
could it be that even though it's not the 38mm tubes, it's sporting all the proto internals?
a little less consipuous to test quietly


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Sorry....coming from the guy that cased a small double and bent an axle (along with twisting is fork.....and the got a new axle for ...........*FREE*


Never once did I question marz's durability, and I didn't case a small double to bend that axle, I slammed my bike front wheel first into a trench at top speed. And Marz. WOULDN'T warranty the axle, they wanted something like $80 for a replacement. You pulled that axle deal somehow, and I thank you. But as far as Marz. CS goes, I've never been impressed. But I never once bad mouthed the product. I was on the other hand impressed w/ Srams CS and it wasn't even my fork being worked on. Plus, my own dealings w/ Sram have been nothing but pleasant. 
But back to the point though, the new Marzocchi fork isn't going to break anybodies loyalty to what ever product they're rocking at the time, just as no fox or rockshox fork will change your loyalty to marz... until you actually try it, your DHX being case and point.
EDIT - On a side note, I have a brand new Marzocchi Roco World Cup 9.5 i2i for sale. haha


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> that is what I asked......they said there is a place for each....the 888 more huckworthy and the new fork more of a race version and with the adjustable travel you can climb up hills with it


So it's a DH race fork with adjustable travel for climbing? Sounds more like a free-ride fork to me.


----------



## coghi (Jan 5, 2007)

it seems like thew stanchions are 32mm not 38mm


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

The adjustable travel is more for dialing in ride height/HA etc. for different courses if it's a race fork. I know SMT said it's for climbing but that's not the real advantage of adjustable travel for most of us.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

that is not it....looks like a drop off fork the one you posted......the new fork has the anodize red knobs but slightly different


Karupshun said:


> the 888 on page 1 post #22 is a normal 888.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

fred.r said:


> Never once did I question marz's durability, and I didn't case a small double to bend that axle, I slammed my bike front wheel first into a trench at top speed. And Marz. WOULDN'T warranty the axle, they wanted something like $80 for a replacement.


you crashed and bent it and they are supposed to warranty it.....where is WCH on this one

BTW Fred...we are still buds....I am just playing Devils advocate, but also throwing another opinion


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> that is not it....looks like a drop off fork the one you posted......the new fork has the anodize red knobs but slightly different


Have you any pictures oh great SMT??? :madman: i want to know where my future money is going to go!!!


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> that is not it....looks like a drop off fork the one you posted......the new fork has the anodize red knobs but slightly different


Ya, I've gotten to see a pic of the new knobs in a mag, can't remember off the top of my head
which one, I think it is dirtUK or decline.

I hope to see TST micro on a few forks.

3c Drop-off forks stopped production in 05 and look nothing like that


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

chooofoojoo said:


> Have you any pictures oh great SMT??? :madman: i want to know where my future money is going to go!!!


t

not allowed to post them...don't PM me for pics either please


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

skiz said:


> 666 ! i'm tellim ya thats what it should be called.... a tripple crown with 36mm stanchons...


Jesus... THREE crowns??  Perfect for those huckzorz to flat


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Jesus... THREE crowns??  Perfect for those huckzorz to flat


i think by saying triple crown he refers to a triple _clamp_ setup. it should either be called dual crown or triple clamp.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

Karupshun said:


> 3c Drop-off forks stopped production in 05 and look nothing like that


but the '06 and '07 Stinky have Dropoff triples...


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> you crashed and bent it and they are supposed to warranty it.....where is WCH on this one
> 
> BTW Fred...we are still buds....I am just playing Devils advocate, but also throwing another opinion


No worries man, but for the sake of argument. The dude at Marz said I'm the only person, so far, to do this that he's heard of. I think that alone warrants a new axle, or at least a crash replacement. And I wasn't bummed on marz for that either. I didn't really care to be honest. As long as I had a way to ride I was happy. But the fact is, for most, sram, and even manitous CS has shined while many have complaints w/ marzocchi. And again, not bashing marzs product, that fork has been great to me, and now I'm trying something new, and I'm sure it will be great as well (and 2lbs lighter!) I'm keeping the Marz as a back-up as well (just in case, I did manage to bend a 20mm axle) 
What I'm getting at is brand loyalty is just goofy, every fork has it's advantage to some degree, and what ever works for the rider is what matters, there is no ultimate fork that suits everyone.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

rm_racer said:


> but the '06 and '07 Stinky have Dropoff triples...


only working off what www.marzocchi.com had in their selection. the only dropoff triple I Can find is from 05. there is no mention of anything from 06 or 07 on their site 
https://www.marzocchi.com/template/listSPAForksMTB.asp?IDFolder=208&IDAnno=30710&LN=UK&Sito=usa-mtb

Here's a couple of an 06, still can't find anyhting for 07s

















it still doesn't look right


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

fred.r said:


> No worries man, but for the sake of argument. The dude at Marz said I'm the only person, so far, to do this that he's heard of. I think that alone warrants a new axle, or at least a crash replacement. And I wasn't bummed on marz for that either. I didn't really care to be honest. As long as I had a way to ride I was happy. But the fact is, for most, sram, and even manitous CS has shined while many have complaints w/ marzocchi. And again, not bashing marzs product, that fork has been great to me, and now I'm trying something new, and I'm sure it will be great as well (and 2lbs lighter!) I'm keeping the Marz as a back-up as well (just in case, I did manage to bend a 20mm axle)
> What I'm getting at is brand loyalty is just goofy, every fork has it's advantage to some degree, and what ever works for the rider is what matters, there is no ultimate fork that suits everyone.


*No WORRIES*

just glad you took it that way.....Marz has always taken very well care of me (example your axle and another guys lower Shiver Crown) they dial my fork and over all nice guys....I don't understand sometimes about the stories I hear for CS....

but in reality.....warranties are funny.....we break stuff by crashing and then send it in for replacements....pretty much not too many other companies do that in other fields when it is your error....think about that for awhile


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

Just what is your relationship with Marzocchi, SMT? You seem to be pretty buddy-buddy with them. How bout, pretty pretty pretty please post pics??????????????


And what's is with all this drop-off nonsense? Do you really think CG would be ridding a dropoff? The fork hes on is obviously not a dropoff just by looking at the double-pinchbolt he's got compared to the single on the pic of the fork on the white background.

or maybe I just misunderstood everything here, but I dunno.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

I am soo waiting for some hot pics!


----------



## motherfudpucker (May 10, 2006)

me too.... lik a 14 year old sneakin a peek at his old mans playboy's. lol


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

mothahucker said:


> Just what is your relationship with Marzocchi, SMT? You seem to be pretty buddy-buddy with them.


You haven't figured this out? He's Marzocchi's MTBR whore, He gets discount $$ every time he spews 'zzochi's name. He use to do this for go-ride too, but that deal must have soured.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

mothahucker said:


> And what's is with all this drop-off nonsense? Do you really think CG would be ridding a dropoff? The fork hes on is obviously not a dropoff just by looking at the double-pinchbolt he's got compared to the single on the pic of the fork on the white background.
> 
> or maybe I just misunderstood everything here, but I dunno.


* Thank You!!*:thumbsup:

why would he deicde to not run his custom tuned 888 WC and run a _suspicously_ odd looking entry level DC fork instead? Just for Sea Otter giggles?

SMT can't post what he knows regardless of how big a zocchiwhore he is because most of the details are still kept hush-hush. he'd lose his privilidge pretty damn quick :nono: and could even land in legal hot water

I am more interested in the 55 anyways. DC raceforks don't concern me much, I just want to see an end to the mystery


----------

